# Ounce for ounce, is wool more absorbent than cotton?



## Francy (Feb 26, 2003)

i've been contemplating wool liners. i've heard that, once upon a time, wool was used for diapers.

if wool is actually more absorbent than cotton (i'm sticking to cotton here, b/c i use prefolds, not hemp), then would it be more effective to use wool doublers instead of cotton ones?

usually when people talk about using wool liners, it's to create a water resistant layer between the diaper and the cover, thus forcing the diaper to absorb more.

but i'm just wondering about absorbency. especially if the wool isn't going to be against baby's skin, and i needn't worry about it being uncomfortable, or getting stained.

i had a discussion with fuz-lori about this a couple years ago, but i can't remember what she said. if no one here knows, i'll ask her again.

anybody know?


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

I really wouldn't put it against baby's skin, but between a doubler and diaper works great!


----------



## Francy (Feb 26, 2003)

but i'm wondering about using all wool doublers (no cotton, or hemp) instead of just putting one between the diaper and the doubler. that is, is wool more absorbent than cotton, but with less bulk? (they could be outside the diaper, or covered by a fleece liner.) i'm fairly sure that fuz-lori said wool holds more than cotton.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

Maybe outside the diaper. I've never tried it fleece topped, sounds interesting.

The only thing is, you would have to handwash them after every change and they might take a while to dry.


----------



## mama2xan (May 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve*
The only thing is, you would have to handwash them after every change and they might take a while to dry.

They can't just air dry like a soaker?


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

Well, if they are going to get soaked with pee or pooped on, it's different than just getting a little damp like a soaker.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I don't know if wool is more absorbent, ounce for ounce, but I do know that I wouldn't use it to replace a cotton or hemp doubler. Wool doesn't absorb quickly. So you would often be left with wicking or leaks because the wool takes longer to soak up moisture than cotton or hemp. It likes to be moisture resistant, and only absorbs once it's forced to.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

I am very interested in this question. I knitted up some doublers out of LTK 2 ply farm yarn (a durable yarn) and I wash them with the regular diaper laundry (in hot water) and air dry them (though they do end up in the dryer once in awhile.). They are really felted. I use them under the snap-in doublers in our ecobaby one size dipes.

How do they compare in effectiveness to cotton or hemp doublers? I can't really say! I should probably be more systematic in my evaluation and do one of those experiments where you measure how many ounces of liquid each absorbs.


----------



## sewingbarbj (Jun 15, 2004)

The answer is yes, the fiber itself is more absorbent.
It is very important to realize that the care of wool used for this purpose is different though.
For a cover you Want a lot of lanoline so that the outside scale is basically sealed and only the core transfers water Vapor away from the skin.
For a liner you don't want a lot of lanoline because you want the fiber to absorb Liquid not vapor.
I use wool liners and love them! You do need to clean them after each use to remove the liquid that had dried on the surface of the fiber but you only need to swish them in plain water , throw them in the washer on soak then spin dry works just fine.
Once a month or so I wash them with 3 parts baby shampoo to one part wool wash( this keeps the fiber in good condition without putting to much lanoline on the fiber)
Choose a soft wool interlock or a woven wool and cashmere blend ( my daughter calls them her " so softs " and asks for them!
Hope that helps .


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewingbarbj*
The answer is yes, the fiber itself is more absorbent.
It is very important to realize that the care of wool used for this purpose is different though.
For a cover you Want a lot of lanoline so that the outside scale is basically sealed and only the core transfers water Vapor away from the skin.
For a liner you don't want a lot of lanoline because you want the fiber to absorb Liquid not vapor.
I use wool liners and love them! You do need to clean them after each use to remove the liquid that had dried on the surface of the fiber but you only need to swish them in plain water , throw them in the washer on soak then spin dry works just fine.
Once a month or so I wash them with 3 parts baby shampoo to one part wool wash( this keeps the fiber in good condition without putting to much lanoline on the fiber)
Choose a soft wool interlock or a woven wool and cashmere blend ( my daughter calls them her " so softs " and asks for them!
Hope that helps .

It helps me--sounds like I have been abusing my wool doublers putting them in with the diaper laundry.







: Would you use the same method to care for wool nursing pads?


----------



## sewingbarbj (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes I use the same method with my nursing pads.
Wool will take a lot of abuse though, when I get a messy one I put it in with the regular diaper wash and they still hold up fine.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewingbarbj*
Yes I use the same method with my nursing pads.
Wool will take a lot of abuse though, when I get a messy one I put it in with the regular diaper wash and they still hold up fine.









:


----------



## emmalala (Dec 3, 2001)

I use bits of an old blanket for liners, and just throw them in with the wash. They seem to be just fine, but then I am not expecting much from them, they are pretty much rags anyhow.

I have contemplated making wool-bottomed hemp stuffers... Because that would make the hemp soak up more, and then the wool would catch the rest. Unfortunately I am realizing that would be wool abuse! Also I wondered how the shrinking would work out, they'd probably shrink at different rates and end up all crinkled, like the linen-encased wool liner I made. It did soak up a bucketful but the wool shranka nd the linen didn't

shut me up and send me to bed


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalala*
I use bits of an old blanket for liners, and just throw them in with the wash. They seem to be just fine, but then I am not expecting much from them, they are pretty much rags anyhow.

I have contemplated making wool-bottomed hemp stuffers... Because that would make the hemp soak up more, and then the wool would catch the rest. Unfortunately I am realizing that would be wool abuse! Also I wondered how the shrinking would work out, they'd probably shrink at different rates and end up all crinkled, like the linen-encased wool liner I made. It did soak up a bucketful but the wool shranka nd the linen didn't

shut me up and send me to bed

My understanding is that wool doesn't felt indefinitely--there is a point where it will felt as much as it's going to felt and then not any more. So if you felted it like crazy before sewing, maybe it would work. I hear your point about hemp needing more thorough cleaning than wool though.


----------



## Francy (Feb 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZeldasMom*
How do they compare in effectiveness to cotton or hemp doublers? I can't really say! I should probably be more systematic in my evaluation and do one of those experiments where you measure how many ounces of liquid each absorbs.

well, get on it now mama! i expect your results on my desk by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Francy (Feb 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmalala*
that would be wool abuse











only on the mdc diapering board could this phrase be used.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *francy*
well, get on it now mama! i expect your results on my desk by this time tomorrow.
























Okay, now I'm going to feel guilty if I don't do it! :LOL


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:

Choose a soft wool interlock or a woven wool and cashmere blend ( my daughter calls them her " so softs " and asks for them!
Now that's very interesting - my favourite yarn is a wool/cashmere/microfibre blend. It's softer than cotton - I LOOOVE it. Sounds like it would be perfect for a liner?


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

wool doublers used with quick dry style diapers are awesome!!!! Definately equal to cotton or hemp and much trimmer!

I make wool doublers made from heavily felted wool flannel and wash and dry with my other diapers. No special care at all because of the felting.


----------

